# Corner bracing in balloon framing



## bethany14 (Sep 11, 2006)

To keep or not to keep?  I've got the giant window header up, just sliced a section out of the corner bracing and set-in my jack stud.  I left the former framing members in, as long as they were below my window sill height.  Originally I was thinking I'd leave in the old, and add to it's strength...
Do I leave in the old, and add to it?  Or, do I take out the old, and build a typical crippled sill without the diagonal brace?  
Lemme see about getting some pics up (because I know my description must be oh so clear  )

The sill plate is not attached, and is in place as a guide only.  I plan to double it, which is why there are extra chunks in for spacing.  The cripples beneath it are only standing by themselves and are a pain to get in & out so I left 'em in for the pic's.  If I keep the original brace and attached framing, I am limited to how I might brace it--as you can see from the pics.  

There will be no exterior sheathing, just 4x10 Hardie Panels.  

Don't be afraid to tell me like it is, this is a major learning experience and I expect to be told what I'm doing wrong.  But be a gentle voice of reason


----------



## K2eoj (Sep 12, 2006)

It looks good. I would probably have done a double jack/ trimmer /liner, under the header but what you have will probably go a thousand years or so. 
I would try to leave in the wind brace if I could but I doubt anthing will rack your structure. It looks pretty solid. 
Under the window. I'd go either way as long as the old lumber is the same width as the new. It doesn't take much to support a window. The header has everything else. 

Keep us posted. K2


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 12, 2006)

...as long as the old lumber is the same width as the new...
you funny   I soooo let go of having a smooth even surface.  Our interior wall surface will definately be textured 

I wanted a double-jack too, but ran into complications.  It was my first framing job ever.  The other side (door + window under one header) is far better.  

I've got all my lumber cut and ready to go, so I'll probably get it all in place tomorrow or thursday, depending on today's accoplishments.  Unless I hear otherwise I'll go ahead with keeping the old.

Thanks for the input K2, I'll take your 2 cents any day


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here it is, lemme know what you think.  Especially if you think I should tear it down and redo it


----------



## K2eoj (Sep 15, 2006)

Looks good to me. You probably have some electrical to go in there??? You might want to check that your header studs bear on sometning solid and not just on subfloor/plywood. Rock er up and put the window in unless you have an inspection?? Insulation? Looks like an interior wall.


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks K2 
No electrical, there's plenty on the other walls.  The header studs go all the way down to the foundation, actually to the sill that rests on the foundation, which is about 8" below the floor.  I do need to arrange the inspection--I'm skeered 
It was originally an exterior wall, with a window and the original front door in the place of the new window space.  Then someone enclosed the porch and made it living space/a closet, put up a wall and made the room a bedroom, converting the entry-door into a closet door.  As you can see in the pics, the porch is rotting and falling away, so we're rebuilding the original front wall---but obviously not the way it used to be.  
Here's an outside view of what it used to look like:


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Bethany:
You are on the right track, it really looks good. I think you will need some limited electrical work in the new wall though; receptacles should be placed so that a 6' cord will reach them from anywhere around the wall. That usually means there has to be a receptacle every 12' or less. Check you measurements and be prepared to explain it to the inspector.
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hiya Glenn,
Do I really have to?  Darn!  Guess it would be for the better--Better to have and not need, than to need and not have  
It's a 10'x10' room, with one receptacle on an interior wall and an overhead light.  I was hoping that would be enough for our humble ways   So much to do!


----------

